# Tahitian Noni Juice when Breastfeeding?



## jemaco (Aug 29, 2005)

Do any of you drink tahitian noni juice? I just bought a bottle... was told that it is great to use when breastfeeding. I looked it up online and saw that pregnant or nursing moms should NOT drink it, but I am thinking that it's just the usual disclaimer that appears on any herb or medication.

Does anyone have any info on this?

TIA!


----------

